# Terminal OS X et Serveur SUN



## melaure (12 Décembre 2001)

Bonjour,

j'ai vraiment besoin d'aide pour trouver une solution à mon problème de terminal. Je voudrais utiliser telnet pour accéder à mes serveur SUN E450 mais avec une émulation correcte de tous mes outils. Il s'agit surement de problème deconfig (definition des TERM), mais le terminal Apple est très léger en ce qui concerne la compatibilité. Sous vi les insertions flinguent l'affichage et les outils semi-graphiques de la base de données Ingres (isql, accessdb et qbf) ne s'affichent pas correctement et je ne sais même pas comment utiliser les touches de fonctions (quel bordel ...).

J'ai essayé GLTerm qui resoud mon problème de vi mais pas celui d'Ingres, ni les touches de fonctions. Les autres terminaux ne tournent que sur OS9 (dataComet, PROTerm, NCSA Telnet, MacTelnet) ont toujours un défault qui les rends inutilisable.

Y a-t-il un admin Unix/SUN qui peut m'aider. A cause de cela, je dois continuer à utiliser un PC (sur lequels les terminaux sont plus nombreux et tous compatibles) ce qui m'ennuie car j'aimerais m'en débarasser.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Gwenhiver (12 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Melaurë Curufin:
*Y a-t-il un admin Unix/SUN qui peut m'aider.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon, on va peut-être aller voir dans la section Unix, non ?


----------



## melaure (12 Décembre 2001)

Okay je me suis peut-être trompé de thread  ...

------------------------------------------------------

Désolé (Michel Denisot - 1996, 1997, 1998, 1999,
2000, 2001, 2002, 20XX)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2001)

installe xfree, et utilise xterm...


----------



## melaure (12 Décembre 2001)

J'ai trouvé un package : Xfree86Complete-4.1-1.0.4.mpkg

je l'ai installé, mais je ne suis pas sur que l'installation soit complete car j'ai bien xdarwin dans le répertoire Applications, mais pas /usr/X11R6. De plus il n'y a pas de documentation.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et impossible de le réinstaller, ca ne change rien. Il ne veut que faire une mise à jour. Comment fait-on pour supprimer completement un package, pour recommencer l'instal de zéro ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2001)

ya pas la soluce ici ?
http://homepage.mac.com/rgriff/index.html 
















  et


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2001)

normalement ce package fonctionne tres bien...
tu peux le reinstaller par dessus, vue qu'il installe les meme fichiers.

sinon, pour desinstaller, tu lances l'installeur.
tu vas jusqu'au choix du disque et tu peux voir dans fichier la liste des fichiers installer (par rapport a la racine du disque)
et le tu detruit les repertoires crees.
pour le moment y a pas mieux pour les .pkg

pour la doc d'xfree, voir le site d'xfree. www.xfree.org/ 
pour la doc de xdarwin, c'est par la: http://www.xdarwin.org/ 

mais normalement, Xdarwin est assez intuitif.
tu choisis simplement un mode rootless ou plein ecran.
il a un .xinitrc par defaut, twm comme windows manager, mais ca suffira  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre tu devras remapper le clavier, avec un .Xmodmap

en voila un qui marche bien: http://www-eleves.int-evry.fr/~fromente/mac/ 


voila une doc en francais http://www.macplus.net/Actu/Dossiers/11_01_linux_osx/index.shtml 


et voila un tutorial pour faire l'install a la main a partir du binaire de xfree: http://www.macplus.net/Actu/Dossiers/05_01_x11/index.shtml


----------



## citron (12 Décembre 2001)

En fait, il y a plus simple pour le clavier: il suffit d'installer la nouvelle version de XDarwin 1.0.5. Dans les préférences de l'appli, on peut configurer le clavier à utiliser. Contrairement à la version précédente qui nous offrait que le clavier US, il y en a maintenant pour tout les goûts...

Pour ma part, j'ai installé xfree avec le package Xfree86Complete-4.1-1.0.4.mpkg. Et ça marche très bien. (pour que ça se passe bien avec Fink, il faut faire une petite modif: http://forums.macg.co/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=26&t=000139).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2001)

c'est une bonne nouvelle ca


----------



## melaure (14 Décembre 2001)

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !!! Ca m'a bien dépanné. Tout est correctement installé et le support du clavier français dans XDarwin 1.0.5 est opérationnel. Mes telnet sur SUN fonctionnent parfaitement (plus de problème sous vi, touche delete ok, affichage semi-graphique Ingres OK). Reste quelques petits détails que je vous soumet ci-dessous.

Comment utilise-t-on les touches de fonctions, les page up, down, fin, ... sous XDarwin ? Ca ne fonctionne pas avec la touche fonction (c'est ma question la plus importante, car j'en ai besoin pour Ingres).

Comment enregistrer la position des fenêtre de XDarwin pour ne pas a devoir les réarranger à chaque démarrage ?

Comment changer les couleurs des shell ? (pour être moins ébloui avec un fond noir et des caractères vert ou blanc)

Qu'est-ce que Fink ?

Merci encore ...


----------



## daffyb (14 Décembre 2001)

http://fink.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Décembre 2001)

pour les touches pageup et page down, tu peux les redefinir dans le .Xmodmap

pour ouvrir des xterm automatiquement au debut,
tu dois faire un .Xdefaults
ou directement les lancer dans ton .xinitrc

pour les couleur: man xterm

exemple:
xterm -bg black -fg green

si les couleurs par defaut ne te plaisent pas, tu peu entrer le code en hexadecimal

exemple:
xterm -sb -sl 300 -vb -fg grey10 -bg \#c3d3de

le \# sert a proteger #, si tu ne le met pas, ca va pas bien passer


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Décembre 2001)

j'oubliais

pour placer un xterm:

xterm  -geometry colonnexligne+positionX+positionY

exemple

xterm -geometry 80x24+30+30


----------



## melaure (17 Décembre 2001)

Merci pour tous ces renseignements.
Il ne me manque plus que le support des touches de fonctions pour les outils Ingres. Comment puis-je les mapper ou quel profil de term dois-je utiliser ?


----------



## iManu (19 Décembre 2001)

Ben j'ai essayé man xterm et ça donne rien...

Est-il nécessaire d'avoir x-free pour changer la couleur de fond du terminal et le repositionner ?


----------



## melaure (19 Décembre 2001)

Je crois que pour les touches de fonctions ca marche maintenant hormis les touches F11 et F12 qui ne sont pas reconnues.

Par contre comment avoir un environnement complet avec les barres d'icones, les fonds de fenêtre, le workspace complet et tout le touti comme sur le site de XDarwin (http://www.xdarwin.org/screenshots/) ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2001)

iManu, je ne comprends pas la question
de quel terminal parles tu, xterm?

xterm demande necessairement un serveur X, xfree, n'est qu'un serveur X parmis d'autres.

Malaure, tu dois lancer le serveur X en plein ecran, et pas rootless.


----------



## iManu (19 Décembre 2001)

OK, je m'a trompé...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










En fait, ce qui a fait tilt chez moi, c'est de voir quelqu'un changer la couleur de fond de son terminal... ce que j'aimerais bien faire sur mon Mac.

Bien sur, je n'ai pas Xterm, donc... n'empêche que sur ma fenêtre terminal à moi, je peux le faire ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2001)

ca c'est pas complique

menu Applications (Terminal.app),
-&gt;preference
-&gt;Texte et Couleurs
-&gt;et hop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





sinon tu peux editer le fichier

~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.Terminal.plist

ou l'editer a la ligne de commande avec defaults
man defaults, mais les changements prenent effet a la prochaine instance


----------



## iManu (19 Décembre 2001)

Merci...


----------



## daffyb (19 Décembre 2001)

et avec tinkertool tu peux même avoir un terminal transparent.
Le mien est noir transparent. Ca en jette un max !


----------



## melaure (20 Décembre 2001)

OK pour lancer X en plein écran, mais comment je personnalise les fonds et le reste ?


----------

